# Toro Snowblower Recall



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Toro recalls snowblowers

http://www.toro.com/safety/docs/recalls/power_clear_07142010.pdf


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Good information to pass on, but people should realize that this was last year's model that was recalled.
The problem has supposedly been corrected in this years product.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. Good thing you mentioned that Charles. I was a bit worried as I was getting ready to look at a one of the Power Clear models this coming week. It started snowing here already.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

amped_16 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Good thing you mentioned that Charles. I was a bit worried as I was getting ready to look at a one of the Power Clear models this coming week. It started snowing here already.


This line in the recall notice helped ease my mind.

*Sold at: Toro dealers and The Home Depot stores nationwide from November 2009 through May 2010

*FWIW, the guy that runs the service department where I purchased my 2011 421QE said that was the only problem he had encountered with the new 4 cycle engines so far. I hope neither you or myself are disappointed with our purchase.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Still haven't made my purchase just yet. But I think I won't be disappointed. My old electric snowblower was a pain to use. So the Toro will be a big improvement for sure.


----------

